# meet Bandicoot (cooties for short)



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Guess who got a new baby.







Only had her for less than a day and shes already running around like she owns the place. I have her cage set up at the end of my bed and shes free to come and go. Before you ask, poop isn't an issue. I had the same set up for my other babies and they've all been great about not pooping on my bed from the very beginning. For some reason they are inclined to poop in the cage even before they are litter trained. But I do lock her up at night because I'm paranoid about hurting her in my sleep. I'm a restless sleeper lol.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Awe, she's adorable! My last girls were just like her when I got them XD On their first day home, they were already free-ranging on the bed and strutting around like they owned the place!

Anyway, I love her markings. She's such a cute little ratling! <3


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

She's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Took me like 50 attempts to get a clear picture. Shes so hyper. I love her little lip snip.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Very cute!!

But let's get to the more important aspect of your picture....your beautiful long nail beds...a manicurist's dream, lol!!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

You think my nails look good? Hahaha what, thats a compliment I've never received before. I've never had my nails done in my entire life. Lol thanks though.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Their always cracked and dirty because I do volunteer work with horses.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> You think my nails look good? Hahaha what, thats a compliment I've never received before. I've never had my nails done in my entire life. Lol thanks though.


Yes, those are lovely blank canvases! Now we have to do a thread for rat-inspired nail art.


----------

